# Gentrax 3.5Kw Inverter Generator Issues



## BobbyJim (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi all,
I'm having issues with an old generator of mine (see title). It idles fine and runs certain devices no worries, however other items it starts to choke (not sure if it's a fuel or air issue). I'm after advice on what I should do. More details are below, cheers for looking.

Details:
It worked fine for ages, running lights, sound equipment and basic small draw electronics. It also ran heavy loads that we tested like irons, heaters and air con units. However, one day it just started to choke for no apparent reason on some but not all cords and devices. I'd plug in one extension cord and it would run fine. However, I'd plug in a similar cord and the revs would cut out. No load on the cords. I tried several combinations of cords both under and without loads on them and had varied results. I tried all the gear again with another generator and they all ran fine on it. I have no idea what's going on. Maybe some harmonic issues? I didn't think a 10m extension cord would cause that. I had it grounded properly and used quality fuel.

Any advice would be great. Also, I couldn't find any forum rules so I hope this post is allowed. Please delete if not allowed.

The generator: BEST SELLER - GenTrax 3.5kW Pure Sine Wave Petrol Inverter Camping Generator

Cheers,
Bobby


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well read this first
click here reviews for the gentrax
looks like a chonda clone gen.

try the ultrasonic clean on the carb first.
click here for the ultrasonic page
also use a killawatt meter to verify the exact power and wattage.
click here for the generator tools section

shoot and post a video of the generator acting up.
load it up in steps.
start at 500 watts up to 2500 watts.

if you have ran it with more than 2500 watts of load for over 15 min.
you could to have fried or flashed over the stator coils.

a full tear down and meter as well as visual inspection of the coils would be needed.

depending on who made the inverter unit for this gen set.
the inverter its self could be bad as well due to over loading.

the real deal honda eu series of generators will output up to rated.
not to be confused with the peak power.

do you have the owners manual for the gen set?
what are the two specs for power output?


----------

